# hypo x albino



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

hi guys

if i bred a hypo hognose to a albino hognose, what would i get?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Assuming Hognose genes are similar to Royals and both Hypo and Albino are recessive genes then all babies will be normal double het Hypo and Albino.


----------



## Carla-Marie (Mar 5, 2010)

Your babies would be;

50% Normal het albino
50% Hypo het albino (DH sunglow)


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Did a quick look around the web. Hypo and albino in hognose snakes seem to be recessive to the corresponding normal genes. All babies will be normal looking and be double het hypo and albino.


----------

